# Help with new glock purchase



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

So I'm getting ready to go buy a new subcompact and I'm stuck on what caliber I want. I already own a 9mm and a 40sw. I am leaning towards another 9 or 40 but the others aren't out of the question. So tell me which to buy and why. I'm looking more for magazine options and availability as well as known problems with a subcompact in a particular caliber. I don't want a 9mm, 357sig, 40, 45, 10mm debate. Just what opinions on the guns themselves. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

First off, welcome to HGF.

I have owned a G26 and currently own (and carry everyday) a G27. The 26 is easier and cheaper to shoot but the .40 has a tiny bit (WAR!!:mrgreen more.

With the 27 you can get a 9mm barrel/mags and have both in one. If you plan to shoot it a lot you will like the 9mm. It took me a while to get used to the 40 in such a small package but I like the subsonic factory (Win. Ranger) SD rounds and I load my own and can keep the charge to a minimum. That makes it TON's more pleasant to shoot.

Hope that helps. YMMV.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I probably would never get around to a second barrel. For years now I have been meaning to pick up a 357 sig barrel for my 40 xd. They even share the same magazines for a xd. I do like how affordable 9's are to shoot and more than likely will end of with the G26. I like how I can shoot the cheap stuff and load up with +P with the 9mm.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I can vouch for the g26, its an incredible gun, I have over 3500 straight rounds through mine without a failure of any kind, recoil is very manegable, is very easy to keep on target when rapid shooting, and even with all those rounds it still looks like brand new, barrel included....it doesnt even have any marks on the barrel, just a slight glossy mark if you look at it in the right light...you can put 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 33, and probably a few other number 9mm mags in it, theres alot to like about it...its way too easy to clean and even detail strip, parts can be found everywhere for short money, millions of holster options, mags are about as cheap as any on the market....its light....man what else is there to say? Accurate as could be too..


----------



## 3x10sf (Mar 13, 2010)

*My $.02 on cal.4u*

I also own a Beretta 92F 9mm, if I would have realized how accurate and low recoil the Glock 30 or 30sf was I would have never bought a 9mm. It is an awsome gun, although I had a couple wrinkles in my sf. When reading reviews alot of people say the 30 is flawless but the 30sf sometimes ftrtb. Mine did just slightly the first 2 rounds so took apart and oiled where needed and it has never done it again, 395 rnds later. I bought the LaserMax for it got a good deal at shooterssupply.com for $289.00 and should get it today. Cant wait to get wife out to get used to it. Bottom line go to a indoor range and rent the gun b4 you buy it, I would highly recomend the 30 or 30sf. also if your looking for a good holster for any handgun get the Blackhawk Serpa Lock, it is outstanding if you have never tried it!!!

Goodluck and God Bless!


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

I am leaning toward s the 26 over the 27 it seems like the magazines are more plentyful. I have this thing about wanting a ton of magazines for ever gun I own. I would love to shoot it before I buy it but the $425 law enforcement deal doesn't allow you to even look at it before you buy it much less shoot it. I tried to find info if there was a advantage over a 26 to a 27 with design or problems but there doesn't appear to be any.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My main carry is a G36 (Single-Stack 45) and it's excellent. :smt023


----------



## 3x10sf (Mar 13, 2010)

*Practice*

I live in Milw. WI and at badger guns they let you shoot at model I believe I would look around. You wont believe how low the recoil is and how accurate it is!


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

I have never shot a subcompact Glock but I imagine the 26 most likely shoots and has recoil comprable to my keltec P-11. So my new question is that I have heard that Glock may have changed the barel design on some of the newer models and that they have a fully supported chamber allowing the use of +P+ Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Patton said:


> So my new question is that I have heard that Glock may have changed the barel design on some of the newer models and that they have a fully supported chamber allowing the use of +P+ Has anyone heard anything about this?


I think that was only an issue with the .40 models.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Patton said:


> So my new question is that I have heard that Glock may have changed the barel design on some of the newer models and that they have a fully supported chamber allowing the use of +P+ Has anyone heard anything about this?


I have not heard about that either.

Perhaps what you've heard is that all models in the new Gen4 (fourth generation) series will have dual recoil springs. This change was supposedly done because one of the .40 cal models (the full-size 22) was said to have some problems cycling with a light or laser attached to the front rail. However, I believe that the 26/27 already have a dual-spring setup owing to the short length of the recoil guide rod.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Get the 27. 
As stated you can buy a 9mm conversion barrel for it and there are lots of mags of different sizes available that fit.
You end up with a 40&9


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

group17 said:


> Get the 27.
> As stated you can buy a 9mm conversion barrel for it and there are lots of mags of different sizes available that fit.
> You end up with a 40&9


I have started to reconsider that idea. I would buy a 357 sig barrel for my 40 xd since they use the same mags most likely first though. During ammo shortages here 357 sig was readily available then 40 then 9mm. 38spl is stil scarce. 380 is non existenet.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't had a problem getting 40 or 9mm around me. My other guns are 9mm so I already have a supply.

.357 costs more than 40 where I live. Maybe thats why its available? 

You can get $10/ 15 round Glock mags at CDNN.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

All things considered my next purchase will be the G26. I don't believe that you can only consider the gun.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

This is an easy one, just get yourself a Glock 26 all Glock 9mm mags will fit in it even the 33rd rd, and there is no other sub-compact gun in its class IMO


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

My CCW is my G29 and have my G20 beside me at night. :smt023

When you have best, you don't need the rest. :smt068



I am a reloader and can shoot 10 mm cheaper then the cheapest 9 mm store ammo. :goofy:


----------

